# Disabling pause when headphones disconnect?



## iwasapirate (Sep 13, 2011)

My FM transmitter is on the fritz and it's making listening to music on my DX a nightmare. Every time I hit a pothole my music pauses and I need to fuss with resuming playback.

I'm running the official 1.9.9 MIUI build with UberMusic for music playback.

I've kicked around in the MIUI settings, in the settings for the MIUI music app, and in UberMusic's own settings but none of them seem to have an option for just letting my music go right along playing (through the phone's speaker) until I can jiggle the headphone cable.

Am I going to have to go mucking around in my framework?


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like u need a new headphone jack to plug ur phone into

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

That has been there on every ROM I have ever used on the DX
Not sure what the cause is...


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

If audio is playing across the media stream while headphones are in use and then the headphones are unplugged, any audio playing on the media stream will stop. Sounds to me like when you hit a bump in the road your headphones are coming unplugged. Whatever device you are plugging into the headphone jack, you might wanna look into getting a new 1. Then again it could be your phones port... either way I'd say there's a 90 percent chance it's a hardware problem

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## iwasapirate (Sep 13, 2011)

It's entirely a hardware problem. I thought I made it clear that my FM Transmitter is on the fritz. 
Replacing my FM Transmitter is the most obvious way to fix the problem for $39-$60 (or more), but turning off the pause function is free and jiggling the headphone cable requires almost no effort while driving (but unlocking my phone, opening my music app, and resuming playback is a little reckless).

I guess I'll just go digging in my framework.res and see if there's an option hidden in there.

*edit*

So framework.res is now framework-res.apk?


----------

